# Cách sử dụng máy rửa mặt Wellderma Cleansing Fish



## topdanhgia (27/4/21)

Máy rửa mặt Wellderma Cleansing Fish là dòng máy rửa mặt tốt giá rẻ, bán rất chạy trên các trang bán hàng online.  Quà tặng sinh nhật cho bố

*Cách sử dụng máy rửa mặt hình con cá Wellderma*

Bước 1: Làm ướt mặt. Nếu có trang điểm thì dùng nước tẩy trang để loại bỏ mỹ phẩm trên da.

Bước 2: Thoa sữa rửa mặt lên da hoặc thoa trực tiếp lên máy rửa mặt Wellderma, đều được cả. Tuy nhiên, cách đầu tiên giúp làm sạch da tốt hơn nhé. 





Bước 3: Bấm nguồn ở giữa để khởi động máy. Đưa máy lướt nhẹ trên da theo hình vòng tròn, hướng từ trong ra ngoài, từ dưới lên trên trong 1 phút. Di chuyển đều trên mặt gồm 2 bên má, trán, cằm và mũi. Mỗi nơi chỉ nên làm sạch từ 10 – 15 giây.   Tặng quà sinh nhật cho bạn trai ở xa
Bạn có thể tăng giảm chế độ rung bằng 2 nút +/- ở trên máy. Bạn cũng tránh đè mạnh, chỉ nên di chuyển nhẹ nhàng trên da. Không nên dùng lâu hơn 2 phút để tránh da bị kích ứng.

Bước 4: Rửa lại mặt bằng nước sạch. Do máy rửa mặt Wellderma Cleansing Fish không có chức năng tự ngắt điện như các loại máy rửa mặt cao cấp nên bạn canh tầm 1 - 2 rửa mặt xong, thì bấm nút nguồn để tắt máy.

Bước 5: Cuối cùng, bạn tiến hành các bước dưỡng da như bình thường.

Bước 6: Nếu có nhu cầu massage, bạn bấm nút khởi động và sử dụng mặt sau của máy để massage cơ mặt. Còn nếu muốn nâng cơ thì sử dụng tại “phần đuôi kim loại” của máy rửa mặt. Khi massage, nâng cơ mặt bạn nhớ di chuyển đến những vùng da gần khóe mắt, 2 bên khóe mũi và dưới cằm để phát huy hiệu quả.
Bạn cũng có thể dùng mặt sau để “tán đều” kem dưỡng và serum thấm đều vào da. Bằng cách thoa tinh chất lên da, sau đó khởi động máy và sử dụng vân sóng phía sau để massage lên da. Nhờ công nghệ rung sóng âm, máy sẽ sẽ đẩy tinh chất vào da, hiệu quả hơn dùng tay nhé!

Sau khi sử dụng máy rửa mặt Wellderma xong, bạn nhớ vệ sinh kỹ càng nhé.
>>> Xem thêm: *nồi nấu cháo chậm cho bé tốt nhất*


----------

